
7 Ways to Reduce Chargebacks - lbarrow
https://www.braintreepayments.com/blog/7-ways-to-reduce-chargebacks
======
chris_mahan
Take only Postal Money Orders.

The other thing I would stress is that if you provide a quality product,
chargebacks won't be a problem. Keeping up with demand will.

~~~
fnbr
Exactly. Especially with respect to 'free trials.' If you provide a quality
product, and don't employ sleazy business practices, customers will respect
you.

